# SHENYANG | Friendship Store City | 200m | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.01hr.com/company/b-329896645984.html
http://www.alsox.com/job/176313600.html
http://www.hunt007.com/employer/viewInfo/1945589.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## sakai (Feb 25, 2009)

doesnt look like 200...

very generic design..


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I like this design, better than those 'wannabe' boxes with a tiny setback or some out of place detail...


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 盛京一号


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I like this design, better than those 'wannabe' boxes with a tiny setback or some out of place detail...


I agree, boxes should be plain and simple.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 北极星愿


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 盛京一号


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By 盛京一号


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-02-14 by 盛京一号


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By sunghuy


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

By ocra


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2014-09-08 by 必要的邪恶


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-02-26 by 必要的邪恶


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looks like both are topped out for a while already.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-06-25 by linweilnmike


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it is a bit far but we can see them at background to the right


little universe said:


> Clear day of Shenyang(Mukden) by Raymond.S Wang, on Flickr​


​


----------



## NOMAD€ (Feb 3, 2013)

very beautiful :shifty:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @Munwon, @ed500, @499towersofchina , isn't this building concluded?


----------

